# Best Dog Park Experience Yet



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

I know there are some members who are against dog parks, but I haven't had any negative experiences yet with the one that I visit so I take my boy there fairly often. That being said, yesterday was the Super Bowl and we were having friends over so I decided I would take Haeden to the dog park to run a little bit of energy out of him before anyone came over. I didn't expect much of anything since it was Super Bowl Sunday in Ohio (about 25-30 degrees) and who in their right mind would take their dog to the park? Apparently a lot of other crazy parents like myself! When I got there about 20 dogs were there of all varieties. 

Shortly after we got there a solid liver GSP showed up (she was beautiful). Then a pointer. Then another vizsla. Then a weim. It's the first time that I've been there where another V or anything like a V has been there. The GSP pup, my boy and the other V ended up playing together for quite a while, chasing each other, wrestling and getting some energy out. It was so amazing to me how they immediately were drawn to each other from the minute they came in the gate and wanted to play in their own group. They had a blast! And to make it even better- all of the owners there were pretty great. We all chatted and compared stories and watched our pups have the best time. Many of the other dog owners (who my boy conned into playing with him) commented on how beautiful Haeden is and what a friendly pup he is which is something no owner can hear enough of : I did get a few comments on "he's beautiful but I could NEVER handle that much energy." Amen!

If every experience at the dog park could be like this then I think more people would be drawn to them.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Glad to hear you had a good experience. I take Ruby every Saturday to the dog park. We have been to many and found one right for her. I know I can't control other dogs or owners but we always watch her closely and if I see a dog I am concerned about then we leave. There was a huge Akita a few weekends ago and the owners while very nice but were nervous and kept saying he is just a puppy. That was our cue to leave. I could tell they couldn't control their dog and their nervousness was affecting all around them. 

As long as you are aware and meet some good owners then it can be a good place. Enjoy!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I've never had a bad interaction with any gundogs in a park. They just understand each others playing style. I have had some aggressive labs, retrievers and curly coat retrievers mess with my pups, as well as bull breeds, heelers, Kelpies and border collies. But never gundogs.

Yesterday I got to say hello to a 5 month old bloodhound boy. He was just gorgeous. I would have one if it weren't for the barking and the slobbering.....


----------



## Kay92 (Oct 19, 2012)

So glad to hear about your experience! We love our dog park! We go almost everyday in the summer. And even went Christmas Day last year.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

There was a fairly aggressive dog that was there when we were there but he was going after any dog that wanted to play with the balls/other toys. My boy doesn't touch them so I just would call him over to me if I saw him going near that dog. The dog's owner was fully aware of it and after he nipped a dog pretty well she decided to leave with him. I've never had a dog act aggressively toward Haeden (other than humping) because he tends to run from those types of dogs that growl, bark, bite or make a lot of noise overall. I've found he's pretty good at reading dogs and keeps at a distance if they're acting strange.

Ozkar, I wish that bloodhound would come visit at our park! The best we got was a 3 month old bully-mix while we were there. She was disowned by her mom at 3 weeks and given to a new home at 5, then rehomed to a new family at 6 weeks. She wasn't socialized properly so she was nipping/biting/barking at all of the other dogs which was comical at 3 months when she's so tiny but I don't want her at that park in a few months when she's big because those problems aren't going to disappear overnight. My boy was completely caught off guard by her and ran away when we barked at him at first...such a baby!

I think the most aggressive dog I've seen at the park to date was a husky who just wanted to start fights and kept nipping at little dogs which was scaring me a little. When we go I never know what breed of dog is going to play the bully that day...but I can usually pick out who the owner is immediately.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

After a great experience last week we had a terrible one today. Some a$$h*le took his aggressive dog there. I watched it attack another dog and the owner did nothing about it. Haeden was playing with a great dane so I was watching to make sure he stayed away from the aggressive dog. Of course he goes up to it so while I'm trying to grab him to take him away from it the other dog went straight for his neck. Haeden has a nice gash on his ear and a puncture wound on his neck. The other owner didn't say a word and continued to watch his dog be aggressive toward other dogs. I was so pissed off that I left and didn't say a word to him for hear of flying off the handle. I had so many choice 4 letter words for him. While we were there (which was for 10 minutes) there were 2 fights. I was trying to get him to play with the friendly dogs or leave buy he got too close to the yahoo's dog first. The worst part was Haeden was trying to back away and yelping repeatedly. That's a sound I'd never like to hear again. I'm still just so pissed off at the other owner. Ugh!

(Sorry, had to vent)


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

That's why I don't do dog parks. 
Poor Haeden.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

KB - never keep your four letter words to yourself when an aggressive dog is fighting. Immediately tell the other owner to get their dog out of there. For some reason people are uncomfortable with this but it's what all the other owners are thinking and I'm sure it's park rules for dogs to leave at first sign of aggression. I once encountered a guy, well frequently encountered him, but once I was trying hard to keep Dozer away from yet another of this guys foster dogs. He wasn't aggressive yet, just bullying and unsocialized. Finally he left after I used my leg to show his dog he wasn't wanted near by. Then when we were leaving he was reentering and made the comment to me "now there are dogs to pick on his own his size" and I responded "you should leave because no one wants your dog here". Shortly after he stopped taking in fosters and started working with assistance dogs. Then the day Dozer was attacked the other owner was pathetic and another man at the park immediately said " you need to get that dog outta here" before I even had a chance open my mouth. Don't be shy about protecting your dog. Either make it known right away or get your dog out of there right away. Don't risk it. 

I hope Haeden heals quickly and rebounds easily as far as socialization. Good luck!


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

My little man is healing up nicely. He was a little champ and wanted to stay at the park but I was a mean mom and made him leave. I don't think his socialization was hurt at all since he still wanted to play but I couldn't stay there knowing he'd already been attacked. I wasn't giving this guy's dog another chance at him. Not to mention- there was a HUGE fight when we first got there that ended when both of the owners jumped on their dog's backs. Then they didn't leave. That should have been my cue to leave but Haeden wasn't playing near there so I kept an eye on him while he was running around with the dane.

Surprisingly no one told the owner to leave. And a few minutes after the aggressive dog went after Haeden (while I was checking H over) it went after another poor dog. Still no one told him to leave. That's when I decided it was our cue to take off. I will not be keeping my 4 letter words to myself should this happen again, SCD. The other owner seemed like a loose cannon and I didn't want to take Haeden near the other dog again since I had him on a leash. In fact, the other owner had told me that I needed to "get my dog out of here" when I was trying to remove Haeden from being near the crazy dog initially. That's when his dog growled at me and then snapped and went after my boy. Sometimes you just can't beat ignorant people and it's better to leave. I found this out the hard way.

I'm not sure that we'll be going back to that park anytime soon which stinks because H loves it. I'm curious to see how he gets along at daycare this week.


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

TexasRed said:


> That's why I don't do dog parks.
> Poor Haeden.


Times two. I go to places to run my dogs and get AWAY from people and their dogs. I firmly believe that they are the result of one my dogs having issues with other males. He used to not prior to my experience with dog parks. 

I hope your dog heals quickly though.


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

We've had the best, and worst of times at dog parks. My dog is extremely well mannered, properly socialized but very alpha (not aggressive, but won't back down from anything) we no longer go to designated "dog parks" anymore. I've kicked enough dogs, roughed up enough ******* owners (me included) and have had to take a severe altercation to the highest level of protecting me and my own. Be wary of controlled spaces with dogs you don't know.

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php?topic=5412.0

Like Ozkar said, we stick to gundog breeds when playing; they play at the same high energy level and just seem to understand each other. I sought out a pointer club and have found a nice feild/wooded area close to the river/home that we go to everyday. We meet up with other gundogs there and work/train/socialize the pups at a very wholesome level now. As a true working dog, I have decided that my pup needs quality off leash time, not just time off leash. It takes time to coordinate, but has been a great asset to my pups health/temperament/training. I suggest finding other gundog owners and planning playdates with them.


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

Being in the UK I'm always interested to read threads about Dog Parks. 

I don't know what other UK owners experiences are but I have yet to have a bad experience in public. Our main walk is along a long beach (whose width varies with the tide). It is used by a lot of dog walkers, at times 70% of the people there will be dog walking. I suppose this has the advantage that if you are unhappy with another dog you can just walk on past and keep going!

Lyra plays with a large variety of dogs but even from a few months she has preferred larger dogs. At five and a half months I tend to keep a closer eye when she plays with smaller dogs because she can get a bit boisterous (not aggressive). If I feel this is happening I call her and we move on.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

KB87 said:


> After a great experience last week we had a terrible one today. Some a$$h*le took his aggressive dog there. I watched it attack another dog and the owner did nothing about it. Haeden was playing with a great dane so I was watching to make sure he stayed away from the aggressive dog. Of course he goes up to it so while I'm trying to grab him to take him away from it the other dog went straight for his neck. Haeden has a nice gash on his ear and a puncture wound on his neck. The other owner didn't say a word and continued to watch his dog be aggressive toward other dogs. I was so pissed off that I left and didn't say a word to him for hear of flying off the handle. I had so many choice 4 letter words for him. While we were there (which was for 10 minutes) there were 2 fights. I was trying to get him to play with the friendly dogs or leave buy he got too close to the yahoo's dog first. The worst part was Haeden was trying to back away and yelping repeatedly. That's a sound I'd never like to hear again. I'm still just so pissed off at the other owner. Ugh!
> 
> (Sorry, had to vent)



So sorry to hear this. I just watched an 8 week old puppy get bit by a large lab at the dog park this weekend. Why in the **** would someone bring an 8 week old puppy to the park where large dogs are is beyond me. There was a designated area for smaller dogs . I watched this puppy get bit in the face, bleeding everywhere. I told the owners to get their puppy out of here. They didn't listen and go and put the puppy in a tub of disgusting gross water to clean her off. I ran into them again and asked if the puppy was fine and they said yes. I said again, maybe you should leave and wait until the puppy is older. They were mad that the owner did not come up and apologize and finally left. I always tell myself - "you can't reason with stupid"

Although I rely heavily on dog parks for part of the year when my husband does taxes, I get concerned every time I go. I still cannot believe the stupidity of people and how they are the cause of their dogs bad behavior. But on the flip side, I have met some great dog owners and made some friends.

I hope Haeden heals fast and I'm sure he will be back to himself. They are very resilient animals.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

dmak, I agree that other gundogs are the best to socialize with. That's why we had such a great time the prior weekend when there was another GSP, V and a weim to romp with. This past weekend (when he was hurt) it was a lot of GSDs and labs that clearly were not well socialized We've never had a problem in such an environment as H is extremely friendly and not alpha at all. He is there to play and be with other dogs- if one is being grumpy he moves onto another pup that just wants to romp and have a good time. He's too much of a lover to fight which is why I was so sad when he was attacked- he put his tail between his legs, ears down, tried to get away and just yelped. The car ride home he put his head on my arm and gave me eyes that seemed to say "why didn't he like me mom?" I have zero reservations about my dog being able to play well with others- it's everyone else that I'm worried about. 

He'll go back to daycare one day this week where he can play with the other 2 Vs there and the weim he likes. He naturally gravitates to other gundogs so I think we're going to have to try to track down some similar breeds for him and try to create a small group of mates. Good suggestion.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

RubyRoo said:


> Although I rely heavily on dog parks for part of the year when my husband does taxes, I get concerned every time I go. I still cannot believe the stupidity of people and how they are the cause of their dogs bad behavior. But on the flip side, I have met some great dog owners and made some friends.


Ruby, we hit the dog park while my boyfriend was at work since tax season is ramping up. I was sincerely hoping the V or GSP we met the weekend before would be there but all I found were inattentive owners and idiots which is SUCH a change from the norm there. As soon as we walked in and saw the fight I knew I should get him out of there but he was having such a good time that I didn't. I'll have to go with my gut next time. I completely blame myself for not removing him from the situation. I definitely learned my lesson this time and am so thankful it wasn't anything overly serious. Maybe I'll wait a month before we try to go back and arrive earlier in the morning when there are less dogs just for my peace of mind. I think you're exactly right- stupid people are the cause of their dog's bad behavior. Proof positive this past weekend.

I hope the poor pup you saw this weekend recovers. I hate seeing such small dogs at the park that are defenseless, especially when their owners don't take into consideration the risks.


----------



## Rufus Tiberius (Dec 18, 2012)

I have been taking Tiberius to a large park in the mornings that the city turns into a off leash dog park between 6-9 a.m. Really a great place to just let your dog run free. often as many as 60+ dogs there, all running free, playing, having a great time. 

Yesterday, (Sunday) 8 Great Danes were there, and for some reason Ti always wants to go and play with them. Seven of them were in a playful mood, with Ti giving as good as he got from them, but number 8 was territorial and let Ti know not to come around. Her owner was very helpful, separated the dogs and protected Ti, and reprimanded her dog. Got Ti and went to the other end of the park. End of story. 

Maybe it is just me but the dogs I see being aggressive at the park are the small dogs. One owner in particular thinks it's great fun to see his dog take on the bigger dogs and challenge them, then gets mad when the bigger dogs go after his small dog.

Yes there have been dog fights at the park, but this place is really good at self policing. Owners have no problem telling someone to leave because their dog is to aggressive or picking fights.

Last January, there was a big confirmation show in town over the weekend and many of the exhibitors had their dog at the park for some early morning exercise before the show. Saw some beautiful dogs, and all 8 V's that were entered that day, plus the normal 6-8 V's that normally show up. Was a Very great V-DAY.

I will miss not going to the park over the next month because Tiberius is off too school with his field trainer for the next month or so. Hopfully have some pictures to post when he returns home.

Since I have been going there I too have met many great dog owners and made many new friends.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

So we've continued to hit the park despite our one bad experience a few months back. We ended up getting to know another owner and her V (female) that are at the park pretty often too. Haeden and his new lady friend have become fast friends- they only play with each other, they wrestle a ton and chase each other around like crazy dogs. We're actually going to be having her stay with us for a weekend while her owner is out of town which were excited about. I think it will be a TON of fun for Haeden, plus we'll get to see what it's like to have 2 Vs before we adopt another one. We're looking forward to it in a few weeks!

This is Haeden and his lady friend from the park this past weekend (H is in the back):


----------

